# My first and turning, a compact mirror for my wife.



## davebug (Feb 6, 2013)

So I finally set up my lathe that I have had for many months just sitting on my floor. I set it up on the dinning room table, not that we have a dinning room in our apartment but saying living room table just does not make sense. I thought it might be a good idea to make some thing for my loving wife to ease over the fact I let wood chips I let fly in the living room. I also chose some thing I was fairly sure I could pull off as my first time out I didn't want to fail. I did my very best to clean up after I was done and have dinner ready on said table when she got home from work.

The compact mirror is a slice of maple burl I received from rockb a while back. I finished it with CA glue and a coat of renaissance wax.

[attachment=17915]


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 7, 2013)

davebug said:


> So I finally set up my lathe that I have had for many months just sitting on my floor. I set it up on the dinning room table, not that we have a dinning room in our apartment but saying living room table just does not make sense. I thought it might be a good idea to make some thing for my loving wife to ease over the fact I let wood chips I let fly in the living room. I also chose some thing I was fairly sure I could pull off as my first time out I didn't want to fail. I did my very best to clean up after I was done and have dinner ready on said table when she got home from work.
> 
> The compact mirror is a slice of maple burl I received from rockb a while back. I finished it with CA glue and a coat of renaissance wax.



Looks like it may have been a homerun. :irishjig:


----------



## scrimman (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep; if momma ain't happy, NOBODY happy. I'm thinkin' that she's happy.....


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice job on a really nice piece of burl.  The only thing that would have made it look even better in my opimion would have been a pic of it with your dinning/living room table setup.  

You can never go wrong with a project for the misses. I turn one out for mine once in a while just as a thank you for putting up with my crap/addiction/hobby.


----------



## davebug (Feb 7, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> Nice job on a really nice piece of burl.  The only thing that would have made it look even better in my opimion would have been a pic of it with your dinning/living room table setup.
> 
> You can never go wrong with a project for the misses. I turn one out for mine once in a while just as a thank you for putting up with my crap/addiction/hobby.




I will take a picture next time. I hope to have a little mobile bench built for the lathe soon. I recently reclaimed a bunch of mahogany from a futon that some one put out by the curb a week or two ago. At least I think its mahogany. Not sure if that will make a good bench top or not but it was free just had to lug it down the block and up 4 flights of stairs. I ended up with 35 boards that are 2.5x.75x46 inches and then a few larger longer boards that held it all together. I planed it down and it looks nice and after sitting in my apartment for a while its moisture is about 8.5%. I just have to build a set of saw horses to make it on as I do not think that is some thing I should use the table for.


----------



## rockb (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Dave, you certainly did that little burl justice. Very pretty work.....thanks for posting. 
Rocky


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 9, 2013)

Good thinking on your part and great work on the burl, very attractive


----------



## TurnerTom (Feb 9, 2013)

Davebug,

Looks like you studied well and the first try was a GREAT success!! 
Great things can come from small places. 

Tom


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2013)

Nicely done !


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice. Where did you get the kit, or did you just use a regular mirror and glue the top to it?


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Nice. Where did you get the kit, or did you just use a regular mirror and glue the top to it?



I have the same question. Thats very cool!!


----------



## davebug (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys she is happy with it as well and that is what counts, that and the fact she lets me do crazy things like this in our apartment. 

I got the kit and the mandrel here. They where a little expensive I thought but for the first one not bad. I plan on checking out some of the Chinese direct sites to get them cheaper so I can make them as gifts for family and friends. 

Also got a purse hanger from penn state to make for her as well but I have to space them out.  Also expensive but again going to look into the Chinese sites to get more for way less.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 11, 2013)

nicely done, Dave ... oh, and it's Valentines Day this week, just in time


----------

